# Baked Rice



## ma?tley ca 1/4 e (Feb 5, 2007)

I've been meaning to put this on for a while. I have never seen anyone outside of my immediate family cook this. It may be around, but everyone usually looks at me like I'm nuts. This recipe is easy to size to your needs.

2 sticks butter
2 cups rice
2 cans beef consumee

This works best cooked in a ceramic pot like Corning Ware.

Saute rice in butter over medium heat until the rice is nice and brown. Stirring constantly. This will take up to 20 minutes. Slowly add the consumee. Be careful it will splatter. Bake covered for 1 hour in 350 degree oven. Stir before serving.

This goes great with steaks, pork loin, brisket or just about anything.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Feb 5, 2007)

Probably a dumb a_ _ quiestion but is the rice raw or cooked when you saute it?


----------



## up in smoke (Feb 5, 2007)

Sounds like itâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s raw Roger, otherwise it wouldnâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t go brownâ€¦IMHO :oops:


----------



## deejaydebi (Feb 6, 2007)

Rice goes good with anything!  
Thanks Wes


----------



## ma?tley ca 1/4 e (Feb 7, 2007)

Definately raw. It takes a little while to do. The butter will get real foamy, then calm down. It should be browned a short time after that.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Feb 7, 2007)

Thanks Wes,

I wanted to do it right.  I'm always down for a new rice recipe.


----------



## vulcan75001 (Feb 8, 2007)

Sounds like another good one to try


----------



## Dutch (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks, Wes. I've been eating more rice lately than 'taters and just plain boiled rice gets real boring real fast. Nice to have a recipe that does things a little different.


----------



## ma?tley ca 1/4 e (Feb 10, 2007)

edited to include: bake covered.

sorry left that out.


----------



## cheech (Feb 10, 2007)

Sounds pretty good, I would dare say that you could add some smoked meat to that, a couple of onions and have a great and awesome meal


----------



## zardnok (Feb 17, 2007)

I make a similar recipe with onions and mushrooms...  It is definitely good with a Steak!!


----------



## tumbleweed1 (Aug 15, 2016)

Tried it yesterday- excellent!

Thanks for the recipe.


----------

